# Funny mini clips



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2004)

http://www.thepartypad.com/

movies
bang.mpeg 
basketball.mpeg 
boatcrunch.mpeg 
bull.mpeg 
catboom.mpeg 
catchface.mpeg 
church.mpeg 
donkey.mpeg 
flamer.mpeg 
ninjakitty.mpeg 
plane.mpeg 
pooljump.mpeg 
rollerblade_ouch.mpeg


----------



## Mudge (Jun 19, 2004)

http://www.thepartypad.com/movies.html


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2004)

that'll work cool


----------



## Mudge (Jun 19, 2004)

I've seen most of those, the boobie stuff I have not, and the roller blade accident.

I do have a skater video though, where he lands and his leg bends the wrong way, he just kind of stares at his busted knee in shock, not pretty.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2004)

no some of these are not funny the cat one is the best one


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2004)

which cat one? The one where it slams into the wall or the ninja kitty?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2004)

The wall one I have cats n he wasn't hurt but mine pull boner moves n I just about die laughing. Like when I get a yahoo message at nite if it's real quiet n I get a loud whooosh sound my cat nearly shits himself sorry but it's funny.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2004)

Animals are pretty funny to watch.
I liked to watch the ex's cats lay in ambush for the other cat or one ofthe dogs to walk past, then attack them.


----------

